# FAO Cleanandshiney



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Doesnt give me an option to purchase megs #80 even tho it says in stock, might want to check incase theres a glitch on the page


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn you techies!!! I said Damn you Techies!!! I have kicked them up the **** again and it should be live in about 10 mins


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

just helping out dont want you losing out on business


----------

